# House of Cards



## ratsy (Jul 31, 2013)

Has anyone watched this Netflix series?  It stars Kevin Spacey and Robin Wright and is actually quite good so far.  I have watched the first 5 episodes this week and it has me fully entranced. 

I know that it may not appeal to everyone since it is a US political drama but there is much more to the show...and Spacey is top notch in it.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome show! I've watched it three times since the first series came out in February. 

If anyone doubted the quality of content created exclusively for a streaming service, then *House of Cards* proves them terribly, terribly wrong.

However, without such a stellar cast, I don't think it would have been quite as good. Kate Mara and Robin Wright did very well to keep up with Spacey, who was such a commanding presence.


----------



## ratsy (Jul 31, 2013)

I agree, I said the same thing to my wife about the cast...it really felt like it would have fallen flat with out Spacey and co.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 3, 2013)

Finished watching the series today. Would definitely recommend.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 4, 2013)

Not seen this, but would be interested to know how people feel it stacks up against the original series (I mean just the first of the three House of Cards series (also entitled House of Cards) starring Ian Richardson).

I can see how, despite the different systems, it could transfer pretty easily to the US. To Play The King, on the other hand...


----------



## Lenny (Dec 13, 2013)

A trailer has been released for the second series:






I don't care what might happen, I am going to endeavour to be as single as possible come Valentine's Day.


----------



## Glisterspeck (Dec 13, 2013)

It is pretty awesome. Watched it all in a weekend. Orange is the New Black, another Netflix original, is great too. Ricky Gervais has a Netflix original called Derek that is touching and funny at times, but not quite as good as the other two.


----------



## Handra (Jan 2, 2014)

House of Cards is epic! One of the best shows I've ever watched, period. February 15-16th will find me quite indisposed. I've never watched the British original though, anyone who can compare the two?


----------

